# Tire Pressure??



## Trish (Jul 26, 2009)

We are getting ready to take our 32BHDS out camping this weekend. Can someone please tell me what the recommended tire pressure is for our TT ... ???


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

It should be on the side of the tires and on a sticker at the front of the Outback.


----------



## Trish (Jul 26, 2009)

It says 65 cold .. just seemed like a lot, but all of them are at 45 now


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

65 it is then. I air mine to Max pressure for max carrying capacity.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Joonbee said:


> 65 it is then. I air mine to Max pressure for max carrying capacity.


X2

Run at max inflation on the trailer. LT truck tires take 80 so it's not high when you compare them to that.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Mine are rated 65 cold and I pump them to 65! Makes for a slightly bumpier ride but better to be at max psi if you are loaded.


----------

